# Jake



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jake is my black cat. He's the kind of cat that has given cats a bad name. He's hyper and when he was younger didn't care too much about humans.

Jake and his sister Sissy are not allowed to roam but they do have a breezeway and cat run to be able to go out and sun themselves. 

Yesterday I was in the kitchen when I became aware that Jake was doing something and working really hard at it at the door leading to the breezeway. I walked over and there he is trying to bring in a trophy. 

The trophy? A foot long twig that must have ended up in the cat run. Later I went to fill the dry food bowl and laying there was another one of his trophies, a much smaller twig.

All of Jake's trophies end up in the dry food bowl. I don't know what I'll do if I find a dead mouse in there.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Awww he sounds like one of the cats i had growing up
At least if he brings in a dead animal he got his own dinner lol

Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

